# Poppy is home! :D



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello everyone 

So for those of you that have been waiting, here is a Poppy update, we got home about half past 6. She is absolutely gorgeous 
Izzie is being quite jealous though, she doesn't like when Poppy gets picked up :/ Any advice on that would be muchly appreciated? She barks at her & scares her but seems to be warming up to her  She just layed very close to her as I wrote this 

So the pictures that you will be waiting for 
One is for Marcia, a picture of the two Poppy's 
Enjoy everyone 

P.S. Would have been a little bit earlier, but Poppy needed a toilet break half way through uploading the pictures  She has only had 3 small accidents & the other 5/6 times she has wee'd & poo'd outside


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy POPPY time xxxx

Poppy is so fluffy and very cute ... 

I am so pleased for you Laura .. by the way your hair looks lovely too


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome home Poppy!

Hope you all have a good night 

Kxxxx

PS She's beautiful! X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks so dainty and cute!!


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome to your new home Poppy, your gorgeous little thing !
Laura - have loads of fun with your little girl and I am sure Izzie will come to love her a much as you do (a few extra treats might help?!!).
Hope you all sleep tonight  xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Laura, hurray Poppy is finally home! She is gorgeous and very cute, I love her colour. Hope you're having lot's of puppy :hug: and kisses. Not sure what to advise about Izzie barking but I'm sure she will adjust and be best friends in no time. Keep us updated and lots more pics please!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Awwww she's lovely, and Poppy is the BEST Cockapoo name by far


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone  
She is slightly coming round, just a growl & a bark sometimes, especially over one of her chews, getting picked up & chicken (we haven't given Poppy any though) haha.
I hope they are best friends very soon  It's upsetting to think they aren't going to get on  I will keep giving Izzie some chicken 
& I will update with more pictures when the cameras are charged up haha xxx


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Aaaaah she's lovely.........i'm sure it will all settle soon and they'll be best of friends x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Very exciting Laura, Poppy is just gorgeous! Have fun with your 2 cockapoo's.
Helen x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Very exciting Laura, Poppy is just gorgeous! Have fun with your 2 cockapoo's.
Helen x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Have fun! Now the wait Is over for you! Yay xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:welcome: Poppy, what a cutie 
I'm sure Izzie will settle Laura, it'll jsut take a little time. Phoebe was very possessive with everything at first, I'm sure it's normal


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh thanks Ali! It's good to hear someone else had the same kind of problem, I really hope Izzie starts being friendly soon! She's scaring little Poppy bless her, & thank you for all the nice comments  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hurray, Poppy is home! You must be so pleased! She is completely gorgeous! It is making me puppy broody but I am waiting like a good girl. Look forward to more updates!  xx


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Poppy is gorgeous laura  Well worth waiting those few extra days for! 

When we brought Ellie home, we introduced them gradually - took all of Maisy's toys away so she wouldn't get possessive over them and gave them both some new ones to share. Just make sure you give lots and lots of attention to Izzie and have secret cuddles with poppy when she's not looking! lol 

Izzie is bound to be a bit put out at first - I'm sure she'll come round soon and they'll be best friends before you know it!  xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I am so happy yes Sarah! You'll have number two before too long i'm sure 
She is so tiny though!  I'm sure Izzie wasn't as small as this when we brought her home & she was younger! xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Awwwww - she's sooooo sweet Laura. They'll sort themselves out in a few days. Look forward to seeing lots of pics


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mandy did you have any problems like this? Or did Flo welcome Remy straight away?
I'm guna buy some toys tomorrow & then they can share, so that Izzie isn't being possessive over her things, thanks for the advice Carol . But don't know what to do about picking Poppy up :s She needs lifting outside & things & Izzie doesn't like it at all x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Laura!! 

Your Poppy looks so adorable in your pics. I am so pleased you have her home with you now.  I'm sure Izzie will settle in soon enough with your new addition, she is just dealing with the changes in her own way. Thank you so so much for getting the picture of the two Poppy's together and it's lovely to see your face too of course!  I look forward to reading about all your puppy experiences with Poppy!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Mandy did you have any problems like this? Or did Flo welcome Remy straight away?
> I'm guna buy some toys tomorrow & then they can share, so that Izzie isn't being possessive over her things, thanks for the advice Carol . But don't know what to do about picking Poppy up :s She needs lifting outside & things & Izzie doesn't like it at all x


Flo was OK with Remy. Have you got a puppy pen setup for Poppy - maybe having her in a pen will give Izzie time to sniff and get used to her without contact or possession issues.

Flo did used to bark sometimes when I picked Rem up as I guess it was odd to see the puppy up in the air - kind of unnatural occurrence. Pick Poppy up just a few inches from the ground, put her down, treat Izzie, pick Poppy up just a little higher, put her down, treat Izzie. Do this several times but stop while the going is good. Izzie will then associate Poppy 'flying' with a treat arriving.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Super-cute, Laura! Two Liverbirds together will undoubtedly become bezzy mates! When we brought Rupert home Alfie was a bit grumpy and growly - particularly the next day, then on Day3 it was as though the penny suddenly dropped and he realised he'd got a potential new play mate. They started playing chase and I kicked balls around in the garden every time we went out and they gradually worked out how to play together. Now there's loads of play fighting, sleeping on top of each other and chewing each others ears. We've had very few problems with Rupert behaviour-wise as I think Alf's told him what's allowed! I'm sure you'll get there with your two and it'll be great!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum little Poppy Poppet. 

Enjoy your new baby Laura.

Make sure you have some quality one on one time with Izzie- that helps as new puppies can make them feel unsettled/jealous


I remember when we brought Milly home- Monty didn't notice first, then he saw her and his expression was " What the hell is that!!!" he was being his usual wussy self and was scared of her, but after a couple of days all was well and now he loves her.

Sure they will be best buddies soon. x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Hope you got some sleep, Laura! Get Poppy trained up on the concept of morning kipping...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha Eileen .. Training pups to sleep in .. I am working on it and doing well 

Hope Poppys was settled on her first night home xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Yep Jo Jo - it's my speciality! Often have to wake Rupert up at some embarrassingly late hour.  Takes after Mummy. xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Moo said:


> Hi Laura!!
> 
> Your Poppy looks so adorable in your pics. I am so pleased you have her home with you now.  I'm sure Izzie will settle in soon enough with your new addition, she is just dealing with the changes in her own way. Thank you so so much for getting the picture of the two Poppy's together and it's lovely to see your face too of course!  I look forward to reading about all your puppy experiences with Poppy!


Hi Marcia 
Aww thanks! You're little girl is gorgeous as well  I was pleased to get a picture of them together  You'll have to get a picture to put a face to your name as well  Izzie is settling a bit better today, they have had a play apparently, I just got home, & they're sleeping. So I look forward to seeing them play later  I look forward to hearing about your experiences as well  We'll have to keep each other updated xx



embee said:


> Flo was OK with Remy. Have you got a puppy pen setup for Poppy - maybe having her in a pen will give Izzie time to sniff and get used to her without contact or possession issues.
> 
> Flo did used to bark sometimes when I picked Rem up as I guess it was odd to see the puppy up in the air - kind of unnatural occurrence. Pick Poppy up just a few inches from the ground, put her down, treat Izzie, pick Poppy up just a little higher, put her down, treat Izzie. Do this several times but stop while the going is good. Izzie will then associate Poppy 'flying' with a treat arriving.


I thought Flo seemed to be good straight away, but break through! Apparently Izzie hasn't been too bad this morning, they've had a play & she isn't growling & she's letting Poppy play with her toys!  So i'm looking forward to seeing this progress carry on  I will try & upload some videos of them soon, my sister has one of them playing  xx



EG1 said:


> Super-cute, Laura! Two Liverbirds together will undoubtedly become bezzy mates! When we brought Rupert home Alfie was a bit grumpy and growly - particularly the next day, then on Day3 it was as though the penny suddenly dropped and he realised he'd got a potential new play mate. They started playing chase and I kicked balls around in the garden every time we went out and they gradually worked out how to play together. Now there's loads of play fighting, sleeping on top of each other and chewing each others ears. We've had very few problems with Rupert behaviour-wise as I think Alf's told him what's allowed! I'm sure you'll get there with your two and it'll be great!


I hope they do become best friends Eileen  As I said above, Izzie seems to be better today thank god! I didn't want to have to send her back to Anthony to rehome  That would have been just awful! It's good to know that you had the same kind of problem at first & now it's all sorted  Gives hope that these two will be fine together once Izzie gets used to a new friend  xx



M&M's mummy said:


> Welcome to the forum little Poppy Poppet.
> 
> Enjoy your new baby Laura.
> 
> ...


Thank you Shirley  Definitely enjoying her! She's just beautiful  So small!
We all make sure we keep fussing Izzie first when we come in & fuss her when she wants it  So I think she's starting to get used to it a bit now.
This morning Izzie was crying at my bedroom door & when I opened it she ran downstairs to the crate luckiny for her! So I thought that was excitement  & Last night when Poppy cried, Izzie was crying in my room wanting to go to her, so that gave me hope as well  It was very sweet 

I have had sleep, Poppy did cry for a while, but she seemed to settle  & I had to be up early anyway for uni, so had a decent amount of hours once Poppy had settled  xx


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Awwww she's sooooo cute!!!! Welcome home lil Poppy yey!!!! xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Becky  I hope Izzie starts being really nice to her soon & they can be best friends like everyone else says theirs are  xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laura ... some click straight away .. others it takes a little time .. they will sort it out between them .. as an owner all you have to do is treat them both the same and reward Izzie for being good with Poppy ...  give it time xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I suppose, we just expected Izzie to love it, so it was a bit of a shock, because Izzie is so sociable with any dog she meets! It's strange to see her not being as nice to Poppy atm  We do keep trying to always fuss Izzie first & treat her for being good etc  It just might take a bit of time as Izzie takes everything off Poppy that she plays with, so we keep trying to tell her NO, etc :/ I will keep you posted on how they go anyway 
Thanks xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Chin up Laura .... all dogs are different ... Izzie is most probably thinking "hey little one this is my pad, when are you going?".. she will soon realise this is how it is now ..... we are all here for you xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I suppose she could be thinking that, hopefully when she realises that Poppy is staying she will start being nice & friendly & like her! & thank JoJo  xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

How are things today Laura? Hope Izzie is getting used to her new sister :hug:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think things are slowly improving, Poppy is managing to play with more toys without Izzie snapping at her, although Izzie tries to help us if we tell Poppy off for anything she is doing wrong & she walks over & starts pawing her haha, bless her trying to help 
But then Izzie pawing Poppy can start Poppy of yapping (she small so the noise goes through you atm haha) & then Izzie barks & carries on, then Poppy bites Izzies ears... It's a long process haha, & loud! But hopefully it's not meant in any aggression, it can sometimes mean that Izzie wants to play, she can just be a bit rough so Poppy snaps (Izzie's tails wags though). So hopefully process is being made & they will be friends soon  

Thanks for asking Clare  I hope Obi is back to himself now as well  xxx


----------



## Becky (Oct 3, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Thanks Becky  I hope Izzie starts being really nice to her soon & they can be best friends like everyone else says theirs are  xx


Awww I am sure they will start to bond, it will just take a lil bit of time thats all. Particularly if Izzie has had you all to herself.

We were lucky with Pooh Bear, she had Chester before, then we lost him  but she had us to herself, and now she has George, she was a bit weary at first, but now they run around together like looneys!!! Pooh is 7yrs old, and I swear George has taken 2 yrs off of her!

Once Izzie realises that Poppy is staying, she will love her to bits and they will go mad playing together, Izzie will just rediscover her puppyhood!!!!  xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Becky said:


> Awww I am sure they will start to bond, it will just take a lil bit of time thats all. Particularly if Izzie has had you all to herself.
> 
> We were lucky with Pooh Bear, she had Chester before, then we lost him  but she had us to herself, and now she has George, she was a bit weary at first, but now they run around together like looneys!!! Pooh is 7yrs old, and I swear George has taken 2 yrs off of her!
> 
> Once Izzie realises that Poppy is staying, she will love her to bits and they will go mad playing together, Izzie will just rediscover her puppyhood!!!!  xx


Thanks Becky  I hop that is the case & they both realise they will have to put up with each other lol. I hope Poppy starts being nice as well though, she keeps barking at Izzie now if she paws her waggin her tail (looks as if she wants to play) so hope Poppy accepts it as well! Stressful stuff xx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwww of course izzie won't want to share her mummy, but I'm sure once she realises the fun she can have with poppy she will come round! Poppy is gorgeous btw.
As for the picking up is that bot a dominance thing? At puppy class we were not under any circumstances allowed to puck up pups as xos they are higher than the rest it makes the more important. I'm no expert btw I'm just spouting off what we were taught. Emma x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope that she does get used to it  & that Poppy gets a bit bigger quickly because Izzie is being abut rough with her being so small lol.
It could be a dominance thing I guess, but we only do it to lift her outside or lift her onto the sofa, Izzie is getting much better with it as well, we don't really do it unless we need to, thanks for the advice  x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Laura, hope you're all doing ok. I'm sure they'll gradually work out how to play together - I think it'll just happen naturally. As soon as Izzie sees the benefits of having a playmate they'll be fine. I suppose what you can't do is predict how long this might take - which is frustating for you, of course. One thing we did with Alfie we set up a 'big boys room' where he keeps his extra special toys and can go off on his own when he wants a bit of peace. Rupert's desperate to get in there of course and occasionally manages a raid and comes dashing out with his mouth stuffed full of Alfie's special stuff!
 xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Eileen 
Thank you! Things are getting easier  Still a few spats & having to break them up every now & again (when Poppy starts biting Izzie's ears & she doesn't like it) but mostly they are being pretty good together most of the time, mum got a few nice pictures of them sat on the sofa together  Will post some a bit later on for another update  Izzie is good with most of her toys generally. except one hyde ring thig which she doesn't like Poppy going near & growls at her, although she does sometimes steal some toys of her lol xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Great to hear that they are getting on and look forward to seeing some pics of them together.


----------



## Yogi (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi, I brought Yogi home last thursday(my first cockerpoo), she is a little golden girl from the same litter! She's settling really well, but seems to prefer my carpet to the grass at the mo  She's great fun, would be great to keep contact and watch them grow!
Liz x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Liz! 
Lovely to hear from you! I'm glad she's settling well  Toilet training generally takes a little while before they stop having accidents, but Poppy is generally doing quite well, still some accidents (wees) not really poos, except in her crate at night still sometimes :/
She loves going on the soil in the garden just like her big half sister! Little b*ggers! 
I hope you're enjoying your first cockapoo  They're just amazing dogs  Will definitely keep contact & see how they're getting on  Any pictures from this past week to post?  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LAURA!!!! OMG look what I have missed while I was away!!!!!!! ahhh you must be head over heels in love!! I am so excited I haven't read the whole thread yet...how are they getting on together....eeee PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Amanda  I know! You missed Poppy's home coming  Gorgeous isn't she  Hope you enjoyed the thread & the pictures  Nice to hear from you! x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Must stop reading this thread, I'm starting to want a little sister for Poppy 

Simon


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

What a great idea  I would recommend


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Laura, hows things going, got any more pics of the two of them together?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Laura,

How are the girls doing? and how is toilet training going? 

Pics always loved xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Must stop reading this thread, I'm starting to want a little sister for Poppy
> 
> Simon


Yep I recommend it too  .. 

The more the merrier in my opinion.. xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Laura, hows things going, got any more pics of the two of them together?





JoJo said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> How are the girls doing? and how is toilet training going?
> 
> Pics always loved xxx



Hi Clare & JoJo 
The girls are doing pretty well, still alot of play fighting going on, but Izzie is mostly getting better with Poppy being around, but Poppy likes to bite Izzie's ears & legs which she isn't always happy about, I actually do have a few pictures! Will have to get them put on today & i'll upload them to the thread for you  Even have a little video of Poppy chewing Izzies tail haha, will get them on soon ish  Toilet training is pretty good, not many accidents in the house anymore, she's still not doing to great at holding it for the night when she's in her crate, but as she gets bigger & older that will come  She's just got a tiny body atm so can't hold it for long. Thanks for asking guys  xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh please get the pics up


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Hi Clare & JoJo
> The girls are doing pretty well, still alot of play fighting going on, but Izzie is mostly getting better with Poppy being around, but Poppy likes to bite Izzie's ears & legs which she isn't always happy about, I actually do have a few pictures! Will have to get them put on today & i'll upload them to the thread for you  Even have a little video of Poppy chewing Izzies tail haha, will get them on soon ish  Toilet training is pretty good, not many accidents in the house anymore, she's still not doing to great at holding it for the night when she's in her crate, but as she gets bigger & older that will come  She's just got a tiny body atm so can't hold it for long. Thanks for asking guys  xxx


Can't wait to see the pics and vid ... 

All sounds good ... Poppy will find her place in the pack and they will both get used to each other in time .... Ear biting, now Honey knows all about this from little Picnic ..


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

They are just being uploaded to photobucket now  & will need to put the video on youtube, but will do the video last so that you can all see the pictures while you're waiting 

I just think it must really hurt  Her teeth are like needles & they hurt us! So poor Izzies little ears  Lol, although Izzie does the 'motherly' back of the neck bite to tell Poppy off & put her in her place when she needs to 

Pictures VERY soon! I'll put them on this thread & the Izzie & Poppy one just incase some don't see one of them  xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great to hear Izzie is putting little Poppy in her place... xxx

Yippy photo time xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

A picture update for everyone who would like to see the girls together  Especially JoJo & Ali  Enjoy everyone 
They're getting on well as you can see  Obviously still the play fighting etc, but that will always happen we just have to make sure they are not too rough with each other 

A few of the girls together 

















































A few of Poppy 

























& a new one of my gorgeous Izzie for any fans


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

& the video as promised 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vI7u4aPWDI

Enjoy x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

*Poppy #2*

Hi Laura! Hi everyone else! 

I've been absent from the forum while trying to adjust to my new puppy Poppy! It's definitely been a challenge! Poppy got ill during her first week home unfortunately. The Vet said it was probably the stress of the move to a new home. She is almost finished her antibiotics and things are looking much better! She is gaining weight again and is as feisty as ever! 

She is still having the odd accident on the floor but mostly manages to go to the door to let us know that she needs to go outside, failing that she will usually use a puppy pad.  We've taught her to SIT, and are working on the DOWN command - she hasn't quite gotten this one yet!! From day one she was a snuggler. She loves to snuggle up into your neck. But - as much as she loves to snuggle she also loves to play. At the moment she is fascinated by belts, shoe laces, at times her puppy pads, and our hands and feet! We are working hard to make sure she knows the rules (its so hard to be firm when they are looking up at you with those eyes isnt it!?) We try to take her out in the car (within her crate) as much as possibe so she gets used to being in there. She has done well with a little whining in the beginning, but soon settles down. Nightime is still hit and miss! Sometimes she settles down in the night, sometimes she doesnt and whines. She is still having accidents in her crate (not every night) but this is to be expected at her age I guess! Anyway - thats a brief update. I have attached a few photos of her. What a cutie... we are well and truly in love with her..


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Marcia!
I'm sorry to hear she was ill  But glad she's getting better  She sounds like she's doing really well  Poppy barely has any accident anymore, (except on the puppy pad when we go out or put her to bed), Poppy isn't great at sleeping when she goes to bed either, whines for ages! But eventually goes to sleep & personally lately I haven't heard a thig from her, not sure if she cries after i'm asleep though. Can't believe you've already been teaching her stuff! We haven't yet, mainly because Izzie still doesn't like Poppy to get treats most of the time, so we'd have to do it with her seperately, & she sleeps all the time! She is very cute  Much thicker coat than my Poppy has atm, she's gorgeous  xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, what lovely photos. Both your girls are beautiful and look so cute together


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WHAT ADORABLE PHOTOS! and the one where Poppy is chewing on Izzy's tail is so cute!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you Julie & Amanda  Glad you like them!
I love that last picture of Izzie close up, she's such a beautiful dog!
It's my new favourite  x


----------



## Yogi (Oct 28, 2011)

*Poorly pup too*

Hi Marcie, just read your post, Yogi has been really poorly as well - have had to take her to the vets twice now for really bad diarrhea - has just been diagnosed with Giardia and is on her second course of antibiotics! She is seriously stressing me out - poor thing! On the up side, she is doing most her business outside now, although she still has a few accidents each day - I just need her to tell me when whe needs to go out rather than just sitting by the door and hoping I'll notice! I've been teaching her to sit which is going well, and starting to teach her heel work ready for walkies (not going so well!) but considering she's been so poorly she is a really bouncy, happy little puppy. She's still dirtying her crate at night time but like you say they're only little so that should improve. Let me know how you get on with Poppy as I am wondering whether Yogi had this problem before we picked her up???
Liz x PS: I'll put some photos up of Yogi when I've worked out how to do it!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Liz! I don't think she will have been ill while she was with the litter, I would think it is just the stress of being seperated from them & being in a whole new environment, maybe my Poppy has been okay because we already have a older dog to help her settle in? Some dogs don't deal with stress as well as others :/ 
Would love to see some pictures when you manage to upload them  x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Liz!

We took Poppy to the vet the first time as I mentioned before. They sent her home with some antibiotics (called Synulox). She seemed to improve, but gradually her movements reverted back to the way they were prior to the medication. We took her in for her jabs and also asked again about her issue and they have again given us another prescription of antibiotics for her to take again (the same one) and have also recommended we stop feeding her the Hills Science Diet and feed her chicken and rice for a week and a half to try and rule out that it is the food. We are mid-way through this lot of antibiotics and her movements have been a mixture of firm, runny, mucousy, blood at times (sorry I know this isn't ideal to read!!) etc. So, there is nothing consistent at the moment. Suffering from a form of colitis I am assuming (??) but from what we don't know! We were looking forward to taking her out for her first walk soon, but the vet has informed us that if it hasnt cleared by this weekend that we shouldnt take her out  We will have to take her back to the vets this weekend if things don't improve. Poor Poppy. I think i am more worried than she is though! She runs around here with oodles of energy and is so playful still! She has the occassional accident but I wonder if it's because her bowels are unpredictable. 

As far as your little one alerting you she needs to go out - a while ago when we had our black labrador - we purchased something called "Poochie Bells". Its a piece of material with bells attached that hangs from the door knob (of whichever door you use to let her out to do her business). We have started working on training Poppy to ring them when she is waiting at the door. Its a little hit and miss at the moment as its still early - but she has used them to go out a few times so far!!! So may be worth looking into that or something like that for your pup? 

I know how exhausting it can be watching your pup like a hawk! I feel like my entire day is spent on poo/pee patrol, investigating signs of her ready to relieve herself! She is pretty good about going to the door but when you get to playing with her and she is so excited, its like she forgets that there is a door that leads to the outside!!!  We love her and she is absolutely gorgeous. 

Keep in touch and let me know how Yogi is and I will do the same. Fingers crossed this is just a temporary thing and will clear up soon!!


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

*Hi Laura!*

Hey Laura! 

Sorry I forgot to say hello to you in my last post - my head has been all over the place lately. How are you doing? And Poppy? Are her and Izzie friends yet?  I guess you will be taking her out for her first walk soon. I am hoping to take my Poppy out soon, but it depends on whether or not she is all better or not. She is curled up on my lap as I type. She is my little shadow, following me around everywhere I go. She is still finding it a little difficult when I leave the room and she cant follow. We are working on that though  

Hope all is well over in your 'pack'! I am looking forward to the potential Cockapoo meet in York sometime in the future!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Moo said:


> Hey Laura!
> 
> Sorry I forgot to say hello to you in my last post - my head has been all over the place lately. How are you doing? And Poppy? Are her and Izzie friends yet?  I guess you will be taking her out for her first walk soon. I am hoping to take my Poppy out soon, but it depends on whether or not she is all better or not. She is curled up on my lap as I type. She is my little shadow, following me around everywhere I go. She is still finding it a little difficult when I leave the room and she cant follow. We are working on that though
> 
> Hope all is well over in your 'pack'! I am looking forward to the potential Cockapoo meet in York sometime in the future!


Hey Marcia 

It's not a problem don't worry haha, you just had something in common so were discussing it  I'm really good thanks  How are you? Poppy is good, she wouldn't settle on a night in the crate or in the kitchen, so she sleeps upstairs with us all & is absolutely fine & sleeping through the night without having a wee or a poo now which is great 
Her and Izzie are good most of the time  Just Izzie can get a bit stroppy at times, but generally yes they are much much better & i'm sure they'll be great after a little while  Poppy is allowed for a walk in a week, next wednesday  So we can't wait! I hope Poppy gets better soon so you can go for walkies! You'll love it 
& I know what you mean, Poppy is find left on the sofa if we leave the room, BUT when my mum leaves to take Izzie for a walk she cries a lot & apparently today was still crying when she got back  So that's not great yet!

Things are good thank you  The meet! I've started a thread called the York meet  It's the 27th of November 12pm meet at York racecourse, I hope you can come! it'll be great  It's a sunday & I hope Poppy is better really soon & you can make it  Would be lovely to meet you  x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

So what does Poppy sleep in or on now when she is upstairs with you? We have Poppy in our room in her crate during the night. Ideally I would like her to be able to eventually not have to sleep in the crate overnight - but I think that is a long way off still. I think a lot of these things are trial and error - like you realising Poppy is better with you upstairs etc. I'm learning as I go about all her little ways and what makes her tick. I wish I could leave her on the couch and her be settled but she even wants to jump off the couch if I walk out of the room! She is obviously still too small to successfully get down but there was one afternoon I had taken a nap with her on the couch - I woke up and she was staring up at me while sitting on the floor! It couldnt figure out how she had gotten down and not hurt herself.  

We would love to come to the meet - I will check with my hubby and see if he is free that day - I cant see it being a problem. Poppy should hopefully be better by then. We have also signed her up for Puppy parties at the vets where she will get to socialise with other puppies and learn a few basic things. After that she will start a 'Foundation Course' in January - looking forward to that. I can see how much she loves being around other dogs - the other day she met another Cockapoo at our gate! She was desperate to get out and play! 

So how many people do you have coming to the York meet so far? How exciting!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Moo said:


> So what does Poppy sleep in or on now when she is upstairs with you? We have Poppy in our room in her crate during the night. Ideally I would like her to be able to eventually not have to sleep in the crate overnight - but I think that is a long way off still. I think a lot of these things are trial and error - like you realising Poppy is better with you upstairs etc. I'm learning as I go about all her little ways and what makes her tick. I wish I could leave her on the couch and her be settled but she even wants to jump off the couch if I walk out of the room! She is obviously still too small to successfully get down but there was one afternoon I had taken a nap with her on the couch - I woke up and she was staring up at me while sitting on the floor! It couldnt figure out how she had gotten down and not hurt herself.
> 
> We would love to come to the meet - I will check with my hubby and see if he is free that day - I cant see it being a problem. Poppy should hopefully be better by then. We have also signed her up for Puppy parties at the vets where she will get to socialise with other puppies and learn a few basic things. After that she will start a 'Foundation Course' in January - looking forward to that. I can see how much she loves being around other dogs - the other day she met another Cockapoo at our gate! She was desperate to get out and play!
> 
> So how many people do you have coming to the York meet so far? How exciting!


She sleeps on a big fluffy blanket at the end of our beds  Then in the morning she is allowed on the bed  She's fine, just sleeps & doesn't cause trouble, so may not actually be as far away as you think?  You'd be surprised you know, we've seen Poppy jumo off, it's like a dive onto the floor haha, one time was from my legs which is even higher up & I just wasn't in time to catch her to put her down & she just flew & landed on her feet! Commical, but she was fine  Sometimes though she will cry for us to put her down  The funniest is when they start trying to jump up onto the sofa  I remember Izzie doing it & there were a couple of times where she would get a run up & jump but would totally misjudge the distance & face plant into the sofa! It's soft so obviously she didn't hurt herself, but it was so funny bless her 

It would be great if you could make it  Would be lovely to see the two sisters playing  So far I think there are three ILMC members confirmed for definite (1 of them is bringing a friend with a cockapoo, not sure if a second one mentioned that on a previous thread) then there was a lot more interest on some of the earlier threads before I set the date & things who haven't written anything yet, so we shall see if any more want to come in the coming weeks  Although tbh I don't mind how many come, it will be great to meet the people that show anyway  x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

I know exactly what you are talking about with the couch and trying to jump up! Poppy takes a running leap into the couch cushions - convinced she can make it up and then bounces off them back onto the floor. She doesn't hurt herself, so I find it funny. We do try to make her SIT before allowing her to come up on the couch - trying to teach her good manners as much as possible at this stage (hopefully it makes it easier for us when she is older?). I've also noticed that she has this burst of energy at 5:30 or 6pm every night and goes charging around the house throwing her toys about! Its hilarious! That lasts for a good 15 to 20 mins off and on and then she suddenly becomes a tired little puppy again wanting to lay in our laps. 

It would be awesome to come see you on the meet! My husband may not be able to come, but I may be able to come with a friend of mine (Im working on getting my full license at the moment so cant drive on my own). The only thing is - my friend has a Springer Spaniel. Would you and the others be opposed to him (the dog) coming along with us and the Cockapoos? I dont mind either way so if it would be an issue that is completely fine! 

I have just downloaded an app so I can use this forum through my ipad and hopefully upload pics from it, I will try and load one or two now and see if they show up! If they dont I will have to log onto my desk top tomorrow and do it then - these two pics are of Poppy yesterday. The second one - she had gotten into a pile of sand (we are converting our garage at the moment and there is a small pile of sand outside on our drive) and was desperate to play in it! Unfortunately she wanted to stick her face in it. She managed to lick most of it off her face to my horror, but I figured I might as well try and capture what was left in a pic before cleaning her up! She's a character...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Moo said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about with the couch and trying to jump up! Poppy takes a running leap into the couch cushions - convinced she can make it up and then bounces off them back onto the floor. She doesn't hurt herself, so I find it funny. We do try to make her SIT before allowing her to come up on the couch - trying to teach her good manners as much as possible at this stage (hopefully it makes it easier for us when she is older?). I've also noticed that she has this burst of energy at 5:30 or 6pm every night and goes charging around the house throwing her toys about! Its hilarious! That lasts for a good 15 to 20 mins off and on and then she suddenly becomes a tired little puppy again wanting to lay in our laps.
> 
> It would be awesome to come see you on the meet! My husband may not be able to come, but I may be able to come with a friend of mine (Im working on getting my full license at the moment so cant drive on my own). The only thing is - my friend has a Springer Spaniel. Would you and the others be opposed to him (the dog) coming along with us and the Cockapoos? I dont mind either way so if it would be an issue that is completely fine!
> 
> I have just downloaded an app so I can use this forum through my ipad and hopefully upload pics from it, I will try and load one or two now and see if they show up! If they dont I will have to log onto my desk top tomorrow and do it then - these two pics are of Poppy yesterday. The second one - she had gotten into a pile of sand (we are converting our garage at the moment and there is a small pile of sand outside on our drive) and was desperate to play in it! Unfortunately she wanted to stick her face in it. She managed to lick most of it off her face to my horror, but I figured I might as well try and capture what was left in a pic before cleaning her up! She's a character...


It's hilarious isn't it haha, Poppy is sitll tiny & doesn't even attempt to jump up! She would never manage lol, she either stands with her paws on it or sits & whines to be let up  & I know what you mean about the mad half hour  Izzie used to have it as a pup, it isn't quite as bad with Poppy because her & Izzie tire each other out playing, but that means we have a few play fighting moments in the day haha.

& of course your friend can bring her dog! That's absolutely fine  Another member has a cockapoo & a lurcher, so they will both be coming so it's fine  The more the merrier!

Aww the pictures are great  They have worked, she's gorgeous  Will be lovely to meet her & see siblings play together! I wonder if they'll recognise each other?  Really looking forward to the meet  x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Poppy sounds so sweet - do you have any updated pictures of her? You know they change so much so quickly. Every time I get my pup out of her crate in the morning I swear she is bigger and her hair has grown! She is still small though of course. 

Today I am working on lead training out on the drive, and also trying to work on her separation anxiety - our 'to do' list for today (and ongoing!). Its not a big drive so a few loops around will be in order. I am trying to make her feel a bit more independent so she doesn't freak out as much when she is in a crate and I walk out of the door. I think it could be a long process, but to be honest - I think once we can start taking her out and she can see the big world outside our gate, it may help with that. Will also help to drain some of that energy!!!  Have you tried your Poppy on the lead yet? How is she taking it if so?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Moo said:


> Poppy sounds so sweet - do you have any updated pictures of her? You know they change so much so quickly. Every time I get my pup out of her crate in the morning I swear she is bigger and her hair has grown! She is still small though of course.
> 
> Today I am working on lead training out on the drive, and also trying to work on her separation anxiety - our 'to do' list for today (and ongoing!). Its not a big drive so a few loops around will be in order. I am trying to make her feel a bit more independent so she doesn't freak out as much when she is in a crate and I walk out of the door. I think it could be a long process, but to be honest - I think once we can start taking her out and she can see the big world outside our gate, it may help with that. Will also help to drain some of that energy!!!  Have you tried your Poppy on the lead yet? How is she taking it if so?


Thank you  I will definitely put some pictures on tonight  Or through the day seen as I have nothing to do except dog sit haha. So I will upload them for you to have a look at  & I know what you mean, POppy looks bigger everytime I see her! Your Poppy looks much more fluffy than mine though haha.

Oooo good luck with today then! seperation anxiety is difficult & takes time so I hoe=pe you manage it  I'm about to drop my mum somewhere so Poppy will have to go in the kitchen for half an hour, then i'll be needing to take Izzie out & then pick mum up later so she'll need to get used to be left sometimes. & no we've been naughty  Haven't ttied her on a lead yet, tut tut! I know we did practice with Izzie so we should really, might give it a go later in the back garden. Can't imagine she'll be over the moon though  How is Poppy taking it so far? x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Poppy didnt know what to think at first (with the lead). I put a treat in front of her nose on the other side of the loop of the lead (I bought a cheap one to start off with so she would get used to it) and let her put her head through it herself while trying to retrieve the treat - rather than me shoving it on her and her getting scared of it. Its worked out well so far. She has been hesitant at times, not wanting to move forward, but I go out well stocked with some treats which keeps her motivated to look at me while walking/running by my side while on the lead. Ive only done it twice now. I will try it again and do it for a little longer. BUT - when it comes down to it she may have sensory overload when she goes out on her first walk - but thats to be expected.

Hmm!! Good luck with leaving Poppy on her own today! Its hard not to feel sad or guilty but it is for their own good - being able to cope when we are not in the house. We may try leaving her on her own tonight for 30 mins or so - go catch a quick drink at the pub! Im just afraid if she stresses out too much it may make her condition worse.

I wonder if my Poppy's hair looks fuller because its dark - it may or may not be thicker I dont know, but she definitely still has her thin puppy coat. I am looking forward to your pics!! Last time you posted pics of Izzy and Poppy I was looking at Poppy and thought to myself how much I could see my pup in yours - shape of face - eyes etc. Will be funny to see how they change over time.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I can imagine she was a bit like 'what's this new thing' haha. Tbh Poppy won't have to be on the lead for long because the field we walk them in is just over the road & then we let Izzie iff, so we will have to let Poppy off when we get away from the road as well, so she won't have to be on it for too long, but she will have to be able to come back to get her lead back on at the end! We'll do that in plenty of time for the road approaching though just incase.

Well i've just left her the first time & she wasn't crying when I opened the door til she heard me & wanted to see me  Bless her. So fingers crossed she'll be okay later, she's guna have to be left alone for the next few days when i'm taking Izzie for a walk... So she needs to get used to it.

I think generally speaking (not always) but the black coats are generally thick & fluffy. I have noticed that my Poppy looks a little more cocker spaniely than Izzie did though, her nose is a bit longer whereas Izzie's is shorter and more rounded. & also i'm not positive, but I think she moults a little bit, I get hairson my leggings when she is sat on my knee, whereas Izzie only looses hair when she is being brushed. But of course it doesn't matter! Just differences i've noticed appearance wise & physically. What is your Poppy like in those cases?

& i'm home not so i'll get some pictures uploaded  Izzie is driving me crazy! She sits i the window & barks at anything or anyone that goes by, & it's busy this morning! Haha. Loud mouth


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes that is ideal, being able to take them on a lead-free walk in the fields! I have a few fields within walking distance but we too have to walk along a busy road to get there. We are also dying to take poppy to the beach sometime soon. I can only imagine how she will react - either a little scared or running wild! 

I was brushing Poppy last night and noticed one hair on my my clothes - there could have been more - dont know. I think she does shed but its very minimal and probably only when brushed?  Sounds like your Poppy will be fine being left alone. Ive found the best thing to do when coming in the room is to not make a fuss of her and not make eye contact, once she settles down I then go to her. This seems to be helping little by little. Now if I could only get her to stop eating anything and everything off the floor! She's a living hoover at the moment! 

So whats your poppy like? Is she a cuddler or does she prefer the company of other dogs? Playful? I have attached a pic of Poppy from this morning - I only noticed after I took the pic that she had some food stuck to her nose!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah & it also means that since they are off lead from a little pup that they will stay close & come back, Izzie was let off straight away & never lets us out of sight & if we do hide she comes running back to find us  So it definitely helps in the long run  But I would never let Izzie off lead on a road, she has no road sense whatsoever!  I'm sure Poppy will love the beach  Izzie does, & she will play with any dog she can, so i'm sure our little pups will be the same  They have grown up with a German Shepherd  So I would think they wouldn't be scared haha. My Izzie walked up & sniffed a Great Dane on the beach last time we went! 

Fair enough, some do shed more than others, I think Poppy does abit, but Izzie only does when she's brushed, although Poppy may change as her coat matures? Who knows! & I know what you mean, Poppy will sniff around the floor in the kitchen hoovering up any crumps she can find! She is so greedy, whereas Izzie never was, she just wants all of our food haha. I hope you sort out the Seperation anxiety soon, Izzie is great with being left now, so i'm sure as she gets older she'll learn & be fine!

Poppy is a bit of everything, she's a little devil when she's playing with Izzie always biting! But when she's tired she will come & sit on my knee & curl up & go to sleep  But very playful yes! How about yours? & the picture is cute! 

Just going to pick mum up now, but won't be long, then when I get back i'm guna make a new Izzie & Poppy thread with video links & pictures that you can check out  x


----------

